# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  lapine de race nain bélier

## Sabrinadrd

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Naya
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 1 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 45 - Loiret
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0666119264
*E-mail :* durandsabrina01@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 20 




 Bonjour, je met ma lapine âgée de presque 3 ans à l'adoption, je recherche pour elle une famille aimante et qui prendra soin d'elle. Elle à déjà vécu avec une autre lapine ou tout s'est très bien passé et est aussi habituée à être en liberté avec nous et non enfermée dans sa cage. Si vous voulez d'autres informations n'hésitez à me contacterr !

----------


## Ioko

Est elle stérilisée ?
 C est nécéssaire pour une femelle

----------


## Columba

Bonjour, est-elle toujours à adopter ?

----------

